# Finally ! ! ! ! !



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, after lusting for an EOS for three years now I pulled the trigger today around 11am!! I am now the VERY proud and VERY excited owner of a Salsa Red Luxury Package. This has been the best day ever!! Granted, I have only owned it for not even a day but I am already head over heels in-love!


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Congratulations on your purchase!*

Over time, you will find that your love continues to grow. Best car I have ever owned!

The only thing out there that can touch it IMHO is a BMW 3 series, if you want a tin top. But if you live where it snows, the rear-wheel drive and lack of x-drive is a deal-killer on that one, so there you have it. Champion by acclaim.

Enjoy!


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

I've owned about fifteen BMWs (two 5-Series, three Z3 Roadsters and ten different 3-Series, mostly all convertibles). I have to say that (for me) the EOS blows them all out of the water. While I was driving it home yesterday afternoon I kept thinking to myself "man, this doesn't feel like I just bought a VW. I really feel more like I bought a new BMW or Mercedes". My rational is that the car has such a stable, solid feel, the features are top-notch, the exterior and interior design is stunning and it just doesn't feel like "just" a volkswagen to me. Funny enough, shortly after I was thinking this, my son looks over at me and says "Dad, this car just doesn't seem like a VW to me........it feels more like one of the BMWs". I guess I got my confirmation. In the couple of hours that it was actually on the road I had three different people ask about it at stop lights. Then when we got home, it seemed as though everyone who walked past the driveway had a question or a comment. I am VERY new to this car and only time will definitively tell, but I ca't imagine being happier with a car. Its even more fun because my Salsa Red EOS shares a home in the garage with my Classic Red Miata. With these two around, I think I am having WAY too much fun in life!!


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats on the new Eos! You will have fun regardless of the weather. Top up or down, this thing spoils us inside as well. :thumbup:


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats on the new Eos and Welcome to the forum :thumbup::beer:

BTW, where are the pics?? Even though we have seen a zillion Eos pics here, we still love pics. 

Kevin


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Just make sure you keep your seals for convertible top lubed with the VW lube for them.. Just reduced any change of leaking and seals creaking when open/closing top.. You might even be able to get your dealership to do it part of your services. Its not hard to do but something I recommend. Think it as normal maintenance. 


Other then that little addbit enjoy yourself. They are fun cars and def feel like a more expensive car then they are.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Boosted2003! said:


> Just make sure you keep your seals for convertible top lubed with the VW lube for them.. Just reduced any change of leaking and seals creaking when open/closing top.. You might even be able to get your dealership to do it part of your services. Its not hard to do but something I recommend. Think it as normal maintenance.
> 
> 
> Other then that little addbit enjoy yourself. They are fun cars and def feel like a more expensive car then they are.


Sound advice :thumbup:


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

How do I post pictures anyway?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

sapphirexae said:


> How do I post pictures anyway?


Actually, as an Eos owner for several months, I truly believe you made the biggest mistake of your life.

If you can still get out of the deal, do so, in a hurry!!!

Just kidding. Welcome.

Get an account on Photobucket, as an example. Upload pics to that site. Then you can copy and past the .JPG photos to this site.

I am sure someone will give you more specifics but I found the trial and error method worked quite well for me.


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> Get an account on Photobucket, as an example. Upload pics to that site. Then you can copy and past the .JPG photos to this site.


David is right.... this site is free. www.photobucket.com

Once there, you can create folders and upload photos from your computer into those folders. Each picture once uploaded has links under them. Simple cut and paste link. Use the *Insert Image* option here to paste the link to the picture from photobucket. Tada.... the photo appears here for all of us to marvel at. 

Good luck.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, sorry for the delay.....here are a couple of quick pictures of my new car. What's everyone think? I bought the Rubber Seal Lubricant yesterday. I lubed all the seals this afternoon and then throughly washed the car.......not a drop! After I washed it, I did a little de-badging. I removed the '2.0T' badge from the right rear of the car. I think it looks cleaner. Plus, I have never been a big fan of cars having badges announcing their power plants.


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

sapphirexae said:


> I've owned about fifteen BMWs (two 5-Series, three Z3 Roadsters and ten different 3-Series, mostly all convertibles). I have to say that (for me) the EOS blows them all out of the water. While I was driving it home yesterday afternoon I kept thinking to myself "man, this doesn't feel like I just bought a VW. I really feel more like I bought a new BMW or Mercedes". My rational is that the car has such a stable, solid feel, the features are top-notch, the exterior and interior design is stunning and it just doesn't feel like "just" a volkswagen to me. Funny enough, shortly after I was thinking this, my son looks over at me and says "Dad, this car just doesn't seem like a VW to me........it feels more like one of the BMWs". I guess I got my confirmation. In the couple of hours that it was actually on the road I had three different people ask about it at stop lights. Then when we got home, it seemed as though everyone who walked past the driveway had a question or a comment. I am VERY new to this car and only time will definitively tell, but I ca't imagine being happier with a car. Its even more fun because my Salsa Red EOS shares a home in the garage with my Classic Red Miata. With these two around, I think I am having WAY too much fun in life!!


Thanks for saying this. Had NA and NB Miatas in the past and a MKII Golf. It was always a toss up between the NA Miata and Golf for my favorite car. The EOS is by far and away my favorite now. Somehow this hardtop convertible is a very good car in coupe mode. I test drove this against the Mini. I bought the EOS. This is a great car.


PS. Did I mention the FSI/TSI 2.0 turbo engine?


----------



## Steve0 (Jan 10, 2007)

I've had my CPO '08 Eos for just over a year now. The other choice was a CPO '06 BMW 3 series convertible. I had read that the BMW was a "driver's car" and the ultimate driving experience. But after a few test drives, I just couldn't see it. The Eos was newer, had a whole lot less mileage (4k when I bought it); it had the folding hardtop with the panoramic sunroof, and with the turbo 4, darned if the thing doesn't just GO when you tell it to. VW over BMW? I'm not looking back!

Congratulations on your new EOS! Have fun!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

The car looks great :thumbup:

Appears to be in real nice condition for a preowned. 

Kevin


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, this thing is MINT. There isn't a single scratch, chip, scuff or anything on it. I am VERY happy except that my spouse stole it to go to work this morning. Grrrrrr!


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Just a funny little story. I pulled into a local Coffee shop parking lot. There were four bicyclists loading up an old Mercedes wagon, getting ready for a ride. I pulled in (I had the top up but the moonroof was tilted). Before I got out, I looked in my side view mirror. They were all staring (which happens constantly with this car), one of them noticed the lines for the convertible top and he noticed that it also had a moonroof. This caused a huge stir with them and they wanted to know EVERYTHING about the car. As it turns out, the driver of the car on the other side of them was overhearing. He asked if he could really check out the car, sit in it, etc. I let him check it out fully. he then asked me to look at his car. It was a 2009 BMW 328i Convertible. After I looked at his and made a comment or two, he showed me the registration in his name and offered a straight across trade. I said no way! It was really funny, and kind flattering.


----------

